# 04 dutchmen sport problem please help



## badbowtie (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a 04 dutchmen 27' travel trailer It has been sitting since the begining of november not plugged in or anything. I noticed two days ago the batteries were really week the lights would barely even come on. So I plugged it in with the adapter to plug in a regular cord about 9:00am this morning. I went back out about 5:00pm and the lights were still dead and barely even light up still plugged in. I checked the plugs and they all have power and the microwave time is on. I am not sure why it did not charge any and with it plugged in with the batteries completly dead why wouldn't all the lights still work. I then removed both batteries and brought them up to the garage and charged them up tonight and will put them back in tomorrow. I checked all the fusses and breakers and everything is good. Is their a fuse somewere else on like the invertor or something that could of blown. I am really confused. I would think regardless of the batteries being dead the lights and everything would still work being plugged in.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Some of the old converters don't really charge up the batteries that fast. They just kept the batteries charged up, like a trickle charger. I don't know if yours falls into that category. The converter might not be working at all. There is a way, with a meter, to see if the converter is working. I'm sure someone else will chime in on that, cause I don't know how to do that myself.
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

It sounds like you have resistance somewhere. Probably some type of corrosion or a dead cell in one of the batteries. If the lights are coming on at all, the converter is working. A simple test if you have a volt meter is to remove a bulb and put the red wire to center tap and black to the outside of the socket. Set the meter to D.C voltage. You should read approximately 12 volts. If you are getting 11 or less I would check for any loose wires but more so any corrosion, on the battery terminal wires.

Jack


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Do the lights work properly while the batteries are disconected and the trailer is plugged into the 110? If they do then try charging your batteries fully then hook them back up and disconect the hydro and see what happens.


----------



## badbowtie (Feb 26, 2010)

None of the lights work if the batteries are unhooked and it is plugged into 110. I charged the batteries and put them back in this morning. The lights will work because they are running on the charged batteries and they are not still showing they are taking any charge from the convertor. I have a american power convertor which seems like they very pricey for parts. I talked to a local rv store today and he recomended switching it all over to a world friendship convertor.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

the lights are 12 volt, so by not working, it means your battery is bad or the inverter is not working. there are a couple of fuses that could be shot, you need a meter to check them.

charged batteries should show about 13.5 volts (unhooked)

the inverter (unhooked from batteries) should show about 13 volts
if you unhook the batteries and show 12+ volts on the wires at the batteries, your fuses are good. 12 volts out of the converter does not automatically mean it's good.

i just replaced my inverter, it had 12 volt+ output, just would not charge the batteries. i just unhooked the inverter and hooked up a $50 battery charger until camping season was over. might have just left it that way if the warrenty didn't cover the $250 inverter and install charges.


----------



## badbowtie (Feb 26, 2010)

From what I have been told and been reading if unhook the batteries and plug it in and the lights don't work then the problem is the convertor. I have a meter and have checked around some. Does anybody have any feedback good or bad with world freindship power convertor's before I order one in a couple days. The american brand that I have when I called him and described what it was doing and the overload light is on he said it is fried.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

badbowtie said:


> From what I have been told and been reading if unhook the batteries and plug it in and the lights don't work then the problem is the convertor. I have a meter and have checked around some. Does anybody have any feedback good or bad with world freindship power convertor's before I order one in a couple days. The american brand that I have when I called him and described what it was doing and the overload light is on he said it is fried.


I agree I think your converter is shot thats why I needed to know if they worked once the battery was un-plugged.


----------

